
Domain or Extended Validation SSL Certificates? - stilliard
https://blog.movingtohttps.com/whats-the-difference-between-dv-ov-ev-ssl-certificates-9e07ea1baa1#.ep3empqp0
======
jwilk
> All 3 of the above types of certificate are available as a wildcard

No, you can't get EV wildcard certificate.

~~~
stilliard
That's true, thanks for noticing this mistake! I've now corrected the post to
say only DV & OV certificates are available as wildcard and EV allows multi
domain but not full Wildcard.

~~~
tialaramex
I don't know where you think you corrected it, but the site still says:

"All 3 of the above types of certificate are available as a wildcard"

~~~
stilliard
Weird, thanks for the heads up. It's saved on medium and re-published. But
opening in a private window it's still showing as the old version.

 _Edit: Looks like it 's fully updated now._

